# My tarantula is not moving and shrinking



## Oskar wolters (Jan 30, 2017)

I have my 2 year old rose she shed when we got her. Recently she's been moving less and doesn't have the strength to catch her food. Her abdominal is no longer plump and is shrinking. She was the size of my hand now she's around half my palm. Any advice of what to do?


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 30, 2017)

Are you sure it is a female? Mature males wither and die like that. But it also is likely she was much much older than you were told and she is nearing the end. Pictures could help, from her and her enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Award 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds like mature male behaviour, probably nearing the end of its life cycle. Can you post photos please?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Jan 30, 2017)

I always find it funny that people automatically assume a spider is female 

Yeah, it's almost certainly a mature male reaching the end of its life. The timeline is about right, too. Males of this species usually live between 1.5-2 years after maturity. Unfortunately, there is absolutely nothing you can do. Mature males simply don't live very long.

A picture would confirm what we're guessing.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Graves6661 (Jan 31, 2017)

Agreed... Sounds like a mature male.  My GBB matured last spring and I am surprised he is still kicking.  Spends most of his time in a partial death curl but will still bolt if I touch his legs.  Granted, he doesn't go more than a few inches before he stops.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 31, 2017)

Graves6661 said:


> Agreed... Sounds like a mature male.  My GBB matured last spring and I am surprised he is still kicking.  Spends most of his time in a partial death curl but will still bolt if I touch his legs.  Granted, he doesn't go more than a few inches before he stops.


MMs require more moisture than others.  Its my belief that most MMs die of eventual dehydration.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Mine isnt shrinking like that i was told that its female shes inactive and legs are the ones that are shrinking but i can tell shes healthy though when i poke her she usually walk away sometimes raises here front legs like it wants to bite me... i was also told that my tarantula is gravid anyone know about this????


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> Mine isnt shrinking like that i was told that its female shes inactive and legs are the ones that are shrinking but i can tell shes healthy though when i poke her she usually walk away sometimes raises here front legs like it wants to bite me... i was also told that my tarantula is gravid anyone know about this????


If it molted, its not gravid. Just how that goes.
 Seriously though, pictures would be excellent. "Pictures are worth a thousand words" and all that jazz. 
Also, just because the seller said female doesnt make it true. Sometimes they lie so they can charge more for it or get rid of a male they didnt want to watch die. 
Theres only so many ways a tarantula can shrink. Starvation, and dehydration. Starvation points to MM. Dehydration could be that or errors in care. Only a picture or a very detailed description of the spider and enclosure. 
Is the abdomen wrinkly? 
Do you have a water dish in the enclosure?
Does it have a sponge in it?
Is it those weird water crystal things? 
Could it have fallen from the top of the enclosure onto something hard and sharp?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Heres the picture doe



JoshDM020 said:


> If it molted, its not gravid. Just how that goes.
> Seriously though, pictures would be excellent. "Pictures are worth a thousand words" and all that jazz.
> Also, just because the seller said female doesnt make it true. Sometimes they lie so they can charge more for it or get rid of a male they didnt want to watch die.
> Theres only so many ways a tarantula can shrink. Starvation, and dehydration. Starvation points to MM. Dehydration could be that or errors in care. Only a picture or a very detailed description of the spider and enclosure.
> ...


Dont know if she is gonna molt or nah


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> Heres the picture doe


That's a G.pulchripes man not a rose hair, doesn't appear to be a mature male either. Looks quite plump, why do you have it in an ICU?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

It seemed weak heres the picture.


Nightstalker47 said:


> That's a G.pulchripes man not a rose hair, doesn't appear to be a mature male either. Looks quite plump, why do you have it in an ICU?


it also dosent move when it does it seemed weak due to being slow n sluggish


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Aug 31, 2017)

G. pulchripes is not a fast moving spider. Can they haul butt? Sure! But they usually move very calmly and slowly. They can also fast for long periods in premolt. That spider looks perfectly healthy from here. I'd take it out of the ICU.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## boina (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> It seemed weak heres the picture.
> 
> 
> it also dosent move when it does it seemed weak due to being slow n sluggish


So because it seemed week you put it in an ICU to kill it???

This is a perfectly healthy spider. Put it back in it's enclosure and stop trying to kill it. An ICU definitely WILL kill your spider and rather sooner than later.

Also, there are two different people in this thread asking questions:

- the OP about a rosea that does seem to be a MM

- someone else entirely with a perfectly healthy and possibly gravid female G. pulchripes that for some reason he put in an ICU.

@Aslwyzx - again: get your perfectly healthy spider OUT of the ICU. You should NEVER EVER put a GRAVID and ARID spider in an ICU unless you want to slowly kill it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

boina said:


> Also, there are two different people in this thread asking questions:
> 
> - the OP about a rosea that does seem to be a MM
> 
> ...


By not putting it on ICU will kill it. I was lucky its a bit healthy now but rest assured i dndt close the container so she can get out of there whenever she likes she stayed there for a couple of hours meaning shes a bit dehydrated i jist checked her about a minute ago and she was out of the container which means shes a little bit healthy now and she was already in her enclosure right now....

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

boina said:


> Also, there are two different people in this thread asking questions:
> 
> - the OP about a rosea that does seem to be a MM
> 
> ...


Plus i dont think you have much experience on spiders and did you read my comment carefully? I said that it was walking sluggish you dont know what sluggish is dont you? Let me make it clear she was dragging her abdomen when she walks also she does not stand on the tip of her foot and you wanted me not to kill it by not putting it on ICU?  It was clearly dehydrated but hopefully it can walk very well and seems healthy( she stayed on ICU for like 12 hours before getting out of there)

Reactions: Dislike 8 | Disagree 7


----------



## boina (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> Plus i dont think you have much experience on spiders and did you read my comment carefully? I said that it was walking sluggish you dont know what sluggish is dont you? Let me make it clear she was dragging her abdomen when she walks also she does not stand on the tip of her foot and you wanted me not to kill it by not putting it on ICU?  It was clearly dehydrated but hopefully it can walk very well and seems healthy( she stayed on ICU for like 12 hours before getting out of there)


OMG. Read my profile. I'm a biologist with years and 100s of spiders in experience.

ICUs are a myth. The stuffy, moist enclosures kill tarantulas more often than not. Sluggish walking is NO indication at all for it being dehydrated, it's normal for gravid spiders. From the picture you posted it is very clear that your tarantula was not dehydrated at all. 

Do whatever you want - I'm out of here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 12 | Useful 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> It seemed weak heres the picture.
> 
> 
> it also dosent move when it does it seemed weak due to being slow n sluggish


Dude, you hijacked someone else's thread. Make your own. 



Oskar wolters said:


> I have my 2 year old rose she shed when we got her. Recently she's been moving less and doesn't have the strength to catch her food. Her abdominal is no longer plump and is shrinking. She was the size of my hand now she's around half my palm. Any advice of what to do?


please post pics OP. we'd love to help you try to figure it out, but photos are needed of the spider AND the enclosure. Hope all is well.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 31, 2017)

Little Grey Spider said:


> please post pics OP. we'd love to help you try to figure it out, but photos are needed of the spider AND the enclosure. Hope all is well.


The original post is from January...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 31, 2017)

boina said:


> So because it seemed week you put it in an ICU to kill it??


I get your point here, but that's clearly not his intention. He's not purposely trying to kill his spider, just misinformed.  On that note @Aslwyzx The ICU is unnecessary, instead of going that route just provide a large water dish for your spider. ICUs are almost always a bad idea for arid species, they make for a very stuffy and overly moist environement. 

If your really think your spider is dehydrated try and coax it towards it's water dish. Your G.pulchripes could very well be gravid, that or its pre molt. Either way it should not be disturbed for some time. Just be sure it has access to fresh water.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> Plus i dont think you have much experience on spiders and did you read my comment carefully? I said that it was walking sluggish you dont know what sluggish is dont you? Let me make it clear she was dragging her abdomen when she walks also she does not stand on the tip of her foot and you wanted me not to kill it by not putting it on ICU?  It was clearly dehydrated but hopefully it can walk very well and seems healthy( she stayed on ICU for like 12 hours before getting out of there)


*face palm*

why are so many people lately going out of their way to be on ignore user?

this post is completely ridicolous....funny, but ridicolous.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Aug 31, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> The original post is from January...


So it is!!! Thank you for pointing that out.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

boina said:


> OMG. Read my profile. I'm a biologist with years and 100s of spiders in experience.
> 
> ICUs are a myth. The stuffy, moist enclosures kill tarantulas more often than not. Sluggish walking is NO indication at all for it being dehydrated, it's normal for gravid spiders. From the picture you posted it is very clear that your tarantula was not dehydrated at all.
> 
> Do whatever you want - I'm out of here.


Chill im not even angry when i said that jeez in fact i wast glad that you've comment and helped me jeeeez btw shes feeling well right now


----------



## boina (Aug 31, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I get your point here, but that's clearly not his intention.


Of course not. I was being facetious, which, I admit, is always a bad idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Little Grey Spider said:


> So it is!!! Thank you for pointing that out.


This is what she looks like healthy enough isnt it? What do you think sir/ma'am?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> This is what she looks like healthy enough isnt it? What do you think sir/ma'am?


It looks like a healthy spider. A bit fat, but you mentioned that she might be gravid, so that makes sense. Either that or it´s just well fed and nearing a moult. I guess time will tell  How long have you had this T?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> It looks like a healthy spider. A bit fat, but you mentioned that she might be gravid, so that makes sense. Either that or it´s just well fed and nearing a moult. I guess time will tell  How long have you had this T?


0
A week only my cousin gave it to me last friday she should be 2 months gravid or so her age is 1 year its bugging me since shes not eating since ive recieved it maybe because of her new enclosure?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Aug 31, 2017)

A one year old tarantula that is gravid? That can't be right?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Wh


Grace Cannell said:


> A one year old tarantula that is gravid? That can't be right.


WhAt i ment by dat is a year or so

Plus you can clearly see that massive abdomen bigger than the head with 1-2/week when shes in mh cousin's care


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Aug 31, 2017)

My two year old G. pulchripes is only about 3 inches... That female is much older than one year or so. Unless I'm misunderstanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grace Cannell (Aug 31, 2017)

This is what I was thinking, even if it's 18 months old it would have only just been over a year old when it was ready to breed. Seems early to me. My B. albo has been with me for 2 years and it's about 3.5 inches. Yours definitely looks older and would have to be older in order for it to be gravid. 

A T not eating is frustrating but I would have perhaps asked your cousin when it last ate, because if it is only a year or so old then it is really well fed, if it actually gravid then that will explain the plumpness. It's abdomen looks like its balding in that last photo, perhaps the fasting is due to premoult? I'm speculating a lot here.


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Youve got a point maybe powerfeeding you think? Maybe i misunderstand my cousin about it...maybe this spider is 1year of his care only but even though i still hope shes healthy she hasnt eaten for a week ill try to feed her in the next 2 days or so in order not to stress her even further


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> Youve got a point maybe powerfeeding you think? Maybe i misunderstand my cousin about it...maybe this spider is 1year of his care only but even though i still hope shes healthy she hasnt eaten for a week ill try to feed her in the next 2 days or so in order not to stress her even further



I wouldn´t worry about it not eating. Often it takes a couple of weeks for them to settle into a new enclosure, she might just not be hungry at the moment, she might be in premoult rather than being gravid etc... Just continue to offer her food once a week or so. If she doesn´t eat, just remove the prey item after a couple of hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grace Cannell (Aug 31, 2017)

Possibly. And yeah it would make more sense if the tarantula was kept by your cousin for a year. It looks fairly older than a year old. She looks pretty healthy, turning food down after only having her a week doesn't necessarily mean it's sick, but if you have only had it a week I can understand the worry.


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Btw ive notice a change in behaviour since tuesday the first 3 days shes in my care she's not hiding her face like that but when i changed the soil due to some bugs crawling in she's became like dat also she was not as active like before when the night comes any idea why? 




EDIT I WILL SEND THE PICTURE TOMMOROW


----------



## Grace Cannell (Aug 31, 2017)

Probably because you changed the substrate. A change in environment can inspire a change in behaviour in your T.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> Probably because you changed the substrate. A change in environment can inspire a change in behaviour in your T.


Owh wow thanks i'll keep that in mind helped really well thanks a lot guys for helping me out even though its not my thread )))))


----------



## boina (Aug 31, 2017)

This does look like a gravid tarantula to me so I'd leave her alone for a while. She needs to find a place to make an eggsac (a very thick piece of webbing, usually in a little mould in the ground) and she can't do that if you keep changing things.


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

boina said:


> This does look like a gravid tarantula to me so I'd leave her alone for a while. She needs to find a place to make an eggsac (a very thick piece of webbing, usually in a little mould in the ground) and she can't do that if you keep changing things.


I dont usually change things i just found out that there are some bugs like a small white thing porbobly a mitethat may harm the T so i changed it as quickly as possible  thanks anyways


----------



## boina (Aug 31, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> I dont usually change things i just found out that there are some bugs like a small white thing porbobly a mitethat may harm the T so i changed it as quickly as possible  thanks anyways


Mites or any other small white bugs are actually not a problem - you can safely ignore them, they won't harm your tarantula


----------



## Aslwyzx (Aug 31, 2017)

Oo so thats how it is ive saw a lot of mites attack on some other treads so im extra careful simce im new to this hobby im trying my best to keep her in good condition thanks a lot.... ))))))


----------



## Grace Cannell (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah the mites thing was news to me too, all the literature I used when I was preparing for caring for T's has this outlook at mites are an absolutely disastrous thing to happen, I wish I found this forum sooner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 31, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> A one year old tarantula that is gravid? That can't be right?


She's way older then that, that's for sure. G.pulchripes are not fast growers, a MF would take quite some time to grow up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Sep 1, 2017)

Guys i think i found a reason why shes not eating.a few secs ago when she walked right into my hand (she was trying yo get out of the enclosure so i had her to walk into my palm and put her back in) but before i put her into her enclosure i notice shes kicking her hairs from the abdomen i dont think its a defence mechanism since a giant part of hair falls  from my hand and  she webbed on the enclosure enclosure she dosent have a baldspot yet do you guys think its having a premolt or just a defence mechanism?shes mostly inactive during the day and sometimes active in the night so whatcdo you guys think?

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Sep 1, 2017)

See I thought in the last picture you shared, it looked like it had a balding bum but I am not all that familiar with G. pulchripes' markings on their abdomen. It's hard to say, if she kicked while you were moving her then it may have been a defence thing, perhaps the movement startled her? I don't know. Tarantulas are nocturnal hunters so they do tend to be more active at night but that doesn't mean they don't wander about. I reckon this is just a wait and see situation.


----------



## Aslwyzx (Sep 1, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> Guys i think i found a reason why shes not eating a few secs ago when she walked right into my hand (she was trying yo get out of the enclosure so i had her to walk into my pal and put her back in) but before i put him into her enclosure i notice shes kicking her hairs from the abdomen i dont think its a defence mechanism since a giant part of hair falls  from my hand and  she webbed on the enclosure enclosure she dosent have a baldspot yet do you guys think its having a premolt or just a defence mechanism shes mostly inactive during the day and sometimes active in the night so whatcdo you guys think?





Grace Cannell said:


> See I thought in the last picture you shared, it looked like it had a balding bum but I am not all that familiar with G. pulchripes' markings on their abdomen. It's hard to say, if she kicked while you were moving her then it may have been a defence thing, perhaps the movement startled her? I don't know. Tarantulas are nocturnal hunters so they do tend to be more active at night but that doesn't mean they don't wander about. I reckon this is just a wait and see situation.


9


Grace Cannell said:


> See I thought in the last picture you shared, it looked like it had a balding bum but I am not all that familiar with G. pulchripes' markings on their abdomen. It's hard to say, if she kicked while you were moving her then it may have been a defence thing, perhaps the movement startled her? I don't know. Tarantulas are nocturnal hunters so they do tend to be more active at night but that doesn't mean they don't wander about. I reckon this is just a wait and see situation.


I dndt startled her in fact she was very calm and its the first time she did this in the past week plus just what is written my comment above a chunk of hairs falls in my hand and i was not moving her and started kicking it maybe youre right i need to wait maybe i should check her tommorow and see if the web has some of hairs


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 1, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> It seemed weak ... it also dosent move when it does it seemed weak due to being slow n sluggish


Late to party.  But if a T seems dehydrated -- offer it some water.  In a bowl.  In its enclosure.
If you told me that you were thirsty -- I'd offer you a nice cold bottle of water --- not drag you down to the basement for 12 hours of sauna™ time.

[I know, mixing genus and species here; but still -- dehydration and thirst require a drink of water -- NOT an enclosed warm damp stuffy enclosure]

Okay, I'm done.  lol

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Aslwyzx (Sep 1, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> Late to party.  But if a T seems dehydrated -- offer it some water.  In a bowl.  In its enclosure.
> If you told me that you were thirsty -- I'd offer you a nice cold bottle of water --- not drag you down to the basement for 12 hours of sauna™ time.
> 
> [I know, mixing genus and species here; but still -- dehydration and thirst require a drink of water -- NOT an enclosed warm damp stuffy enclosure]
> ...


Youre preety late XD she was really well now and as i said i dndt close the ICU container so if shes uncomfortalble she can move away but she dndt means shes thirsty btw i put the icu container on the enlcosure theres a water bowl besides it so rest assured...


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 5, 2017)

OMG research before you keep. This post triggered my nerves. I'm glad I'm not capable of these ultra-clueless keeping styles despite just 3 weeks into the hobby. I'm outta here. Toodles.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Sep 5, 2017)

Aslwyzx said:


> None asked you to come anyways you also trigger my nerves


While the delivery was off.... The sentiment of "research, research, research" is important. If I were you, next time you have a question about your T or think your T needs some kind of assistance, I'd ask here first BEFORE making any decisions (e.g. placing a healthy Grammostola in an ICU). Good luck with your new eight legged friend!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 5, 2017)

Little Grey Spider said:


> While the delivery was off.... The sentiment of "research, research, research" is important. If I were you, next time you have a question about your T or think your T needs some kind of assistance, I'd ask here first BEFORE making any decisions (e.g. placing a healthy Grammostola in an ICU). Good luck with your new eight legged friend!



Its not just that. The rudeness displayed at a response, even questioning the advise of someone and dismissing them if they have even T experience


Little Grey Spider said:


> While the delivery was off.... The sentiment of "research, research, research" is important. If I were you, next time you have a question about your T or think your T needs some kind of assistance, I'd ask here first BEFORE making any decisions (e.g. placing a healthy Grammostola in an ICU). Good luck with your new eight legged friend!


Surely a person who cannot even click the profile of a user before dismissing them if they even have T-experience to begin with cannot be trusted with something as complicated as research? Im will not surprised if this person kills the T soon. You might be talking to someone who ju


Little Grey Spider said:


> While the delivery was off.... The sentiment of "research, research, research" is important. If I were you, next time you have a question about your T or think your T needs some kind of assistance, I'd ask here first BEFORE making any decisions (e.g. placing a healthy Grammostola in an ICU). Good luck with your new eight legged friend!


The behavior was appalling to be honest. He came in here with a question, Boina (who has heaps and piles of experience) answered, and he dismissed him as clueless. The next thing he says after is that the spider is a year old, and gravid to boot. You have here someone with a spider who has obviously not read even a paragraph about them. You cannot expect him to research when he cannot even do a task as simple as clicking someones profile before dismissing him as clueless.

Downvote was so worth it. And I hope the owner will wake up from his dream that keeping something requires some for of responsbility.


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Sep 5, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Its not just that. The rudeness displayed at a response, even questioning the advise of someone and dismissing them if they have even T experience
> 
> 
> Surely a person who cannot even click the profile of a user before dismissing them if they even have T-experience to begin with cannot be trusted with something as complicated as research? Im will not surprised if this person kills the T soon. You might be talking to someone who ju
> ...


I agree that perhaps he was unprepared, but your comment added nothing of substance nor was it helpful to the person. It was simply a personal attack. At this point I would direct you to the forum rules which I'm sure you read already.... Specifically the part about personal attacks in which it states and I quote...
"Some members have been in the hobby for decades, have kept hundreds of specimens or have a PhD in a field related to arachnology. Others may have learned only recently that tarantulas exist. The disrespecting, "flaming", or general harrassment of ANY user on Arachnoboards based on their perceived lack of knowledge, lack of experience, lack of formal education, short timeline in the hobby proper, or other such petty reasons constitutes a personal attack."

And that's all I'll say on this matter since I don't want to keep bumping this thread with irrelevant posts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## yandamighty1 (Feb 21, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Are you sure it is a female? Mature males wither and die like that. But it also is likely she was much much older than you were told and she is nearing the end. Pictures could help, from her and her enclosure.





Oskar wolters said:


> I have my 2 year old rose she shed when we got her. Recently she's been moving less and doesn't have the strength to catch her food. Her abdominal is no longer plump and is shrinking. She was the size of my hand now she's around half my palm. Any advice of what to do?


My brachypelma hamorii, is a mature male and he moulted 3 months ago, today I found him on his cactus and had been sitting there all night which does not look comfortable,  so I brought him don this morning but he is very slow and has little energy, he stopped eating just after his moult. Now he doesn't want food. Is he dying.


----------



## sasker (Feb 21, 2019)

yandamighty1 said:


> today I found him on his cactus


You have a real cactus in your terrarium with your B. hamorii?! That is not a suitable ornament for your tarantula. It is difficult to say what is wrong with your tarantula without any pictures.

Could you:

Create a new thread instead of adding your question to some old thread you found? I am sure you will get more replies this way.
Attach a picture of your tarantula and the enclosure you keep it in?
Thanks a lot and I hope I can help!


----------



## Thekla (Feb 21, 2019)

First of all, make a new thread for your question, so more people will see it and answer.

Secondly, post pictures of the T and the enclosure. You say "cactus", that doesn't sound as a healthy choice of decoration.

And lastly, mature males stop eating at some point, and yes, they'll die eventually. But my guess would be you still have about a year with your MM, just make sure he has fresh water at all times. 

Edit:
@sasker beat me to it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 21, 2019)

boina said:


> This does look like a gravid tarantula to me so I'd leave her alone for a while. She needs to find a place to make an eggsac (a very thick piece of webbing, usually in a little mould in the ground) and she can't do that if you keep changing things.


Agree!


----------



## MissouriArachnophile (Feb 21, 2019)

Don't ya love when people bring up old post that don't have an ending to the story....then some random post about another t.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## EulersK (Feb 21, 2019)

Nope, not letting this FrankenThread come back. @yandamighty1, just make your own thread.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------

